# Reloading 410 old/new



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

I have reloaded 410 before and got away from it for awhile. Now I see terms saying "old style" remington hulls........ I did not like reloading rem hulls because they needed a special primer that was not all that easy to get.
Does the newer remington styles use the 209 primer now????? I want to buy some 410 hulls and remington seem abundant and lower in price. Winchester were always great looking reloads and then I went to fiocchi hulls but they were not skived and the crimps were less thatn desireable,. How much of this stuff has changed? The new description on BPI says they crimp very well and make no mention of having to thin the top of the hulls....... Any hellp would be appreciated. ( I think Santa is bringing me a 410 over/under for christmas!!!!)


----------



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

??????


----------

